# BBC World Service Radio Programme: Banning Commercial Surrogacy



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Dear All

The BBC World Service 'Have Your Say' aired an hour long programme entitled "Banning Commercial Surrogacy" last Friday (20 February 2015) following the legal restrictions announced by the Thai government last week. The programme heard from a range of people from around the world including surrogates, intended parents, a medic, a news reporter from Asia and me on the legal front. If you're interested you can find out more here:

http://www.louisaghevaert.co.uk/2015/02/bbc-world-service-interview-banning-commercial-surrogacy-in-thailand/ 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02k0wcd

All the best

Louisa


----------

